# DämpferTausch - Faunus LSD



## Rolf (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich möchte bei meinem Faunus LSD Carbon (2003 oder 2004) den Dämpfer tauschen, da der DT Swiss SSD 210L bei Gelegenheit wegen Hubverlustes mal wieder zum Service muß. Einen passenden Austausch-Dämpfer habe ich auch schon hier. 

Mein Problem ist nun, dass auf der einen Seite die Kugellager-Buchsen raus müssen, damit ich den Dämpfer an die "Dämpferverlängerung" schrauben kann (heißt das Ding vielleicht "Knochen", ich hab sowas im Hinterkopf).
Normale Gleitlagerbuchsen kann man auspressen, wobei sie (zumindest bei mir) kaputt gehen. Das ist nicht so tragisch, die kosten ja fast nichts. Die DT Swiss Kugellager-Buchsen würde ich ungern kaputt machen, da ich den Dämpfer vielleicht nochmal in einem anderen Rahmen fahren möchte, und ich nicht weiß, ob es Ersatz gibt und wie teuer das käme...

Also:
Kann man die Kugellager-Buchsen der DT-Dämpfer zerstörungsfrei aus- und später wieder einpressen ?


----------



## SLichti (10. Dezember 2008)

@Rolf
die bekommst Du ohne Probleme raus...
Da geht auch nichts kaputt! In den meisten Fällen sitzen die auch bei weitem nicht so fest wie die Gleitbuchsen in anderen Dämpfern!
Sollte doch was kaputt gehen, die Teile sind nicht sonderlich teuer, bei mir liegen noch einige am Lager.. )

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi Stefan,

super, vielen Dank für die Info. Ich werde das dann gleich mal probieren und mich im Falle eines Falles vertrauensvoll an Dich wenden


----------

